

It's the Cognitive Age: Skills Revolution Dwarfs Globalization - skmurphy
http://www.nytimes.com/2008/05/02/opinion/02brooks.html?_r=1&ref=opinion&oref=slogin

======
pchristensen
Some interesting stats and points from the article:

-companies build plants overseas to be near local markets

-US share of global manufacturing has increased since 1980

-China shed 25 million manufacturing jobs from 1994-2004

